# Gonna try somethin I ain't et in over 35 years



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Will make some potato sausage in the AM. Also, will post the recipe and results if it's fittin.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

What is potato sausage?? Maybe I ate it before and it was called something else.


Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Recipe and results after I try it Darin.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Just Google it. Sounds goods.



Finger_Mullet said:


> What is potato sausage?? Maybe I ate it before and it was called something else.
> 
> 
> Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Looks like a good day tomorrow to do it too.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/rnk/emer/emer.php


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

The reason you has lived another 35 years is because you ain't et dat stuff in the last 35 years.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

flathead said:


> the reason you has lived another 35 years is because you ain't et dat stuff in the last 35 years. :d


lol


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not as good as I remember, but not bad either. Next batch will be stuffed and boiled like those 35 years ago. Recipe below.

http://www.food.com/recipe/potato-sausage-134943


----------

